# 15% Discount on NDS-Gear



## NDS-Gear (Jun 22, 2011)

Dear all,

We recently became a long-term partner on ShopTemp and have personally entered into an agreement with Costello to remain ShopTemp's preferred supplier for the U.S. for quite a while. The long story short is that we believe it's possible to have good customer service over the internet (something few people get consistently these days), where we offer the following:


Prompt and clear customer service (replies usually within 24 hours)
Individually tested cards before shipping, with next-day U.S. based dispatch and fully tracable packages
Official cards only; exactly zero fakes and imitations

It is simple business sense that the best way to prove this makes us better is to show the community we are - so we're inviting you to try us out if you or friends require a flash card at any point in the future. Below is a 15% off voucher that you can use on any sized order from NDS-Gear, valid until the end of August.

Voucher Code: *gba15* (enter at checkout)

We ask nothing in return - although we'd highly appreciate feedback from our customers (via the forum or e-mail) which is always read. We'd also love to receive your reviews on ShopTemp as well, if you find we're as good as we say we are!

That's it, really - don't want to waffle on too much. Thanks for reading, and happy DSing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The NDS-Gear Team


----------



## Costello (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks, that's a really nice discount and it's just for 'Tempers!
you should post a news article on Shoptemp.net saying that there's a discount that can be found on GBAtemp...
it would get shoptemp-only visitors to visit GBAtemp


----------

